# Couple Good, Couple Freaky Pics



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon I fished half a day on the Eastern Shore of Virginia. I was drifting live eels hoping for a Striped Bass. I had almost zero current and no drift or bites. I was close to the Concrete Ships off of Kiptopeke State Park so I stopped and took a couple pictures.
Here is a a Pelican looking like an alien is going to bust out of him.



Here a couple others getting freaky.





These were a couple of my favorite.







I even saw a Peregrine Falcon!





Here are some pictures I took of the Concrete Ships.







On the way back I saw this Bald Eagle off of Grandview Beach/ Factory Point


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice pics as always Brian! You're right about those pelicans looking freaky, flipping their bottom bill out


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

goinfishing said:


> Nice pics as always Brian! You're right about those pelicans looking freaky, flipping their bottom bill out


Pic 1....Good prep for expectant dad's first visit to a delivery room.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Awesome pics....... Did you all know Pelicans breathe mostly out of there mouths.... When ya snag one Hold its mouth open, they calm right down. Holding the beak closed suffocate's em.. Just a lil knowledge for people .


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## vandemarkr (Aug 7, 2012)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Pic 1....Good prep for expectant dad's first visit to a delivery room.


Not even close to prep. It's intense let me tell ya. Joked with my wife later that its going to be like throwing a hotdog down a hallway now.


----------

